# Marine Betta



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Has anyone seen these before? My husband found this. He is trying to convince me to ok a saltwater tank. I am guessing he is hoping that I will want one now since there is a saltwater betta. It is pretty neat. If you look closely it does have the same finage as a VT betta.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

This one is cool too


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

That is SO cool! Saltwater sounds so hard >.< I'll stick with freshwater bettas. Haha, that "marine betta" would be cool though


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Seems kind of hard to me too and expensive. My husband is definitely pushing though since our 72 bowfront is drilled for salt (overflow box). It has a patch right now covering it but could easily be removed. Plus I end up being the only one that takes care of the tanks. I don't know if I am ready for that!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It's not actually a betta or related to the Betta genus at all. It's just a common name for that fish because it's similar in fin structure.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, of course


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> It's not actually a betta or related to the Betta genus at all. It's just a common name for that fish because it's similar in fin structure.


Well yeah it has a completely different scientific name. I never thought it was related to a freshwater betta. I am blonde but I'm not that dumb. Lol! I don't like bettas because they are of the betta genus but because of how they look. Which is why my husband new I would think this is cool. It is just neat looking.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah, but I still find fresh water bettas much prettier ^_^


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

There are some amazing marine fish out there. I actually prefer the appearance of a marine aquarium to a freshwater one, but they seem like way too much work.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I think they are a lot of work too but you talk to anyone that has one and they say they aren't. I am just not ready to take that step yet. It all started because I said I thought the small coral tanks were cute. OMG! My husband has been looking at protein skimmers and sumps now just because of my little comment. Jeez!


----------

